# الإحترام



## candy shop (15 أكتوبر 2010)

*
الإحترامRespect​
 

​​

 من أكثرالمشاكل الزوجية اليوم ..  عدم  الإحترام  بين الزوجين . 
إحترام الآخر -شريك الحياة- يظهر في كل موقف، ومع كل حواروقرار في الحياة الزوجية . 
الإحترام يعني أن تحترم زوجتك ( زوجك ) في رأيها ..  كلامها ..  حريتها ..  أهلها ..  شغلها ..  حتي ضعفها ..  أمام الناس ومن وراءالناس. 

الإحترام يستوجب .. 

أولاً ..  الإستماع الجيد
 

​

استمع جيداً لما تقوله زوجتك ..  أترك الجريدة ..  أغلق التليفزيون ..  إنتبه ..  أنظر إلي وجهها ..  إبتسم ..  لا تعترض سريعاً .. لا تُكشّرأنيابك .. 
هل تدرك -ياعزيزي- إن الزوجات يعانون من غضب داخلي لأن شريك الحياة لا يستمعلهم؟

 + لماذا تنزعج إذاً إذ وجدتها تُطيل الحديث مع أهلها أو أختها أو صديقتها؟ ألم تفهم بعد إنهاتحتاج إليك أن تسمعها؟ وأنت لم تسد احتياجاتها!

ياحبيبي ..  الزوجة لا تحتاج إلي حلول عملية لما تقول من مشاكل إنما تحتاج إلي أذن صاغية ويد حانية وحضن دافئ، وهذا يكفي لحل كل المشاكل . 
أرجوك يا ابني ..  أسكت شوية ..  إسمع شويتين ..  وإسمع جيداً ..  لأن الإستماع يعني الإحترام، والإحترام يعطي الأمان، والأمان مصدر السلام . 

ثانياً ..  تقدير الرأي
 

​
+​هل تعلمي يا ابنتي ..  إن تقديرك لرأي زوجك يسعده؟! . 
 + هل تدركي ..  إن كلمة "معك حق" تُريحه وتُسهل لكِ الطريق إلي قلبه؟! . 
 + هل تعلم ..  إن عدم إحترامك لتعليق زوجتك أمام الناس يجرحها جداً ..  ويسد نفسها عن معاشرتك؟! . 
 + هل تدركا ..  إن تسفيه رأي الآخر ..  والسخرية منه يكفي إثارة الغضب وأحياناً العند وبالتأكيد النكد؟! . 
 + التعبير عن الرأي ..  حرية ..  لابد أن تتوفر لكلا الزوجين .. وللأطفال والشباب ..  مستقبلاً ..  وهذا أساس للعلاقات السليمةالبناءة . 

 

​

 ثالثاً ..  إحترام الأهل​

 + هل تدرك يا صديقي ..  إنك تكسب زوجتك وتخضعها لك بإحترامك لأهلها وأخوتها ومحبتك لهم؟​

​​
 + ​إحذري يا ابنتي منأن تخطئي بكلمة في حق أهل زوجك لأن هذا يهينه ..  ويجرح كرامته حتي ولو كان مختلف معهم في الرأي.  ​

 + ​إحترام الأهل ..  تنفيذ لوصية "أكرم أباك وأمك" ..  لقد صار لكما 2 أب، 2 أم ..  فالوصية تضاعفت بعد الزواج ..  ولكنها تزيد الزواج ثباتاً وإستقراراً .  ​


​​
+​​
اسعي يا حبيبي لخدمة والدي زوجتك ..  تفرحها وتكسبها . ​
+​إجتهدي يا ابنتي أن تخدمي والدي زوجك وتسألي عليهم بحب ..  يحبك زوجك أكثر ويسعي إلي ما يسرقلبك . 


 

​
 رابعاً ..  إحترام الضعف​
 + إنكان زوجك ضعيف الإرادة ..  لا تسخري منه .. 
 ولا تنقديه كثيراً، وتذكري أن النقد أساس النكد .. 
 أما التشجيع فهو لغة الحب . ​
+​إن كانت زوجتك قد فقدت رشاقتها .. 
  أرجوك لا تتكلم في هذا الأمر إلابالتشجيع .. 
 إحترم محاولتها المستمرة في الرجيم .. 
 لكن لا تتكلم بإهانة أو بإحتقار
 ..  لأن عدم إحترام الضعف هو قسوة تجرح الحب وقد تقتله . ​
 + الإحترام يُكتسب مثل كل الفضائل بالجهاد والمحاولة،
وينمو طبيعياً في بيئة صحية داخل كل أسرة 
يحترم فيها كل شخص الآخر ..  الأب يحترمالأم ..  
والأم تحترم الأب حتي في غيابه ..  
والأولاد يحترمون الكبار ..  والوالدين يحترمون الأولاد .. 
 وهؤلاء الأطفال لابد لهم يوماً أن يحترموا زوجاتهم
 وأزواجهملأنهم لم يعرفوا إلا الإحترام كأساس لكل العلاقات . ​

""رب الولد في طريقه فمتي شاخأيضاً لا يحيد عنه"​
 ( أم 6:22 ) ​



​

+​تأمل في ما قالته ساره في قلبها يوماً ​
دون أن يسمعها أحد إلا الله​
"أبعد فنائي يكون لي تنعم وسيدي قد شاخ" ( تك 12:18 )  . ​
 "فنظر الله إلي طاعتها وأعطاها اسحق بعد الكبر وجعل نسلها مثل نجوم السماءوالرمل الذي علي شاطئ البحر"​
 ( من وصية الزوجة فيالإكليل ) ​

منقول​
*​


----------



## النهيسى (17 أكتوبر 2010)

شكـــرا جداا
للموضوع الأكثر من رااائع 
ومهم جدا
هكذا تكون العلاقه بين الزوجين
ســلام الرب يســـوع​


----------



## candy shop (18 يناير 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> شكـــرا جداا
> للموضوع الأكثر من رااائع
> ومهم جدا
> هكذا تكون العلاقه بين الزوجين
> ســلام الرب يســـوع​




شكراااااااااااااا لزوقك ولتشجيعك 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك اخى الغالى
​


----------



## الروح النارى (18 يناير 2011)

*شـــــــكرااا*

*كاندى *

*نصائح هامة جدااا و قيمة*

*الرب يباركك*​


----------



## candy shop (21 يناير 2011)

الروح النارى قال:


> *شـــــــكرااا*
> 
> *كاندى *
> 
> ...



شكرااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

 ربنا يباركك ​


----------



## مختارة (23 يناير 2011)

شكرا للموضوع الاكثر من رائع ياريت الكل يقراه ويعمل بيه فعلا ماكنش فيه اى مشاكل هتحصل فى البيوت

ربنا يبارك تعبك   candy


----------



## MICHAEL NSTAS (28 يناير 2011)

الموضوع ممتاز والأهم هو مهم جدا" 

شكرا" لجهدك أخي فلكن الرب يسوعمعنا​


----------



## kalimooo (10 فبراير 2011)

بدون الاحترام

لن يكون هناك لا عائلة

ولا اولاد

ولا زوجة 

شكرا كاندي 

رااااااااااااااائعععععععع


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 فبراير 2011)

موضوع مهم جدا 
شكرا على الموضوع 
ربنا يعوضك ​


----------



## candy shop (20 سبتمبر 2011)

مختارة قال:


> شكرا للموضوع الاكثر من رائع ياريت الكل يقراه ويعمل بيه فعلا ماكنش فيه اى مشاكل هتحصل فى البيوت
> 
> ربنا يبارك تعبك   candy


شكرااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك 
​


----------



## candy shop (20 سبتمبر 2011)

MICHAEL NSTAS قال:


> الموضوع ممتاز والأهم هو مهم جدا"
> 
> شكرا" لجهدك أخي فلكن الرب يسوع معنا​




امين 

شكراااااااااااااااا ليك 

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## candy shop (20 سبتمبر 2011)

كليمو قال:


> بدون الاحترام
> 
> لن يكون هناك لا عائلة
> 
> ...



شكرااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك كليمو
​


----------



## candy shop (20 سبتمبر 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> موضوع مهم جدا
> شكرا على الموضوع
> ربنا يعوضك ​


شكرااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك يا كوكو
​


----------

